# sharpening the NYX jumbo eye or lip pencils ?



## urbanD0LL (May 5, 2009)

is it possible ?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 5, 2009)

yes I sharpen mine with a Jumbo pencil sharpener...If you couldn't sharpen it how would you use it? Maybe I'm missing something as always


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 5, 2009)

i thought that when its done when its just done , it seems kind of hard so i didnt think i could sharpen it


----------



## TISH1124 (May 5, 2009)

No a Jumbo makeup/pencil sharpener works just fine...NYX even sells one...But I use just a cheap DS one


----------



## leenybeeny (May 5, 2009)

Avon makes a really great sharpener with three sizes.


----------



## RoseyPosey (May 8, 2009)

I wondered the same thing. I have a duo sharpener. One with a regular size and one side with a huge opening so I assumed they would fit, but they dont. I was considering "depotting" them like i have seen on youtube. Make them more like a paint pot.


----------



## gingin501 (May 8, 2009)

I use a jumbo sharpener as well.....I saw a youtube video some time ago regarding depotting NYX jumbo pencils.  Let me see if I can finid the video.  

There are several, but I like this one best.  Not sure if I'll actually try it, but it's a neat idea!  

YouTube - How To Pot NYX Jumbo Pencil Very Easy


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 8, 2009)

wow that is so cool


----------



## TISH1124 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_I wondered the same thing. I have a duo sharpener. One with a regular size and one side with a huge opening so I assumed they would fit, but they dont. I was considering "depotting" them like i have seen on youtube. Make them more like a paint pot._

 

I have the NYX jumbo sharpener and it works fine.....I guess I dont use it enough to go thru the trouble of depotting...I'm lazy


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 8, 2009)

i depot my nyx jumbo pencils and put them in a screw top plastic jar and just use my fingers to apply. they never dry out!


----------

